# Chat > Γενικά για το awmn >  θα ήθελα την άποψή σας, κυρίως από τους Κομβουχους

## Spirit_Hellas

η ιστορία έχει ως εξείς. εδώ και κάνα χρόνο έχω 1 BB με τον ΕΕ (533 ) και ενα AP με 3 πελάτες πάνω μου. πριν κανένα 6mino έβγαλα ένα δεύτερο BB με τον Ledor που δυστυχώς είναι τυφλό. ενώ λοιπόν κανονίστηκε με την βοήθεια έννους φίλου να βγάλει ο ledor ένα ακόμα BB ώστε να ξεμπουκώσουμε όλη μας, τελικά το έβγαλε και αυτό ο ΕΕ. και φτάνω στο θέμα μας.
ο ΕΕ μου περιόρισε το BB που έχουμε μεταξύ μας που βγαίνουνε δηλαδή 5 άτομα από αυτό στα 5mbit/s ενώ πριν ήταν στα 54Mbit/s και μετά από διαμαρτυρία μου μου το ανέβασε στα 15Mbit/s. 
και ο m0rales που έφτιαξε τους περιόρις μου είναι υπέρ αυτής τις άποψης
ο ΕΕ έχει 6 BB και 1 AP
θέλω την άποψη σας...

----------


## spyros_28

Στην ουσια κατα ενα μερος εχει δικιο γιατι εχεις link με 5 ατομα πανω σε ενα BB και οχι δυο για να μοιραζεται κατα καποιο τροπο.Βρες οπως και να ειναι ενα δευτερο link για να ξεμπουκωσετε και να σου ανοιξει και το bandwith.Happy searching....

----------


## devilman

εγω στη θεση του θα σε αφηνα με 54
6ββ εχει τι τον πειράζει
για να λεμε τα πραγματα με το ονομα τους 
μου φενεται πολυ εγωιστικο αυτο  ::

----------


## acoul

... και είπες να βγεις στην Ανίτα Πάνια να πεις τον πόνο σου; περιμένεις μετά από αυτό που κάνεις εδώ να στο γυρίσει στα 54; εγώ στη θέση σου θα έβγαινα από τώρα ταράτσα για να ψάχνω για νέα λινκ !!

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Foul 1: Δημόσιο κράξιμο δεν λύνει το πρόβλημα. Μόνο μεταξύ σας τα βρίσκεται.
Foul 2: Όταν αναφέρεις το όνομά του περίμενε αντίδραση. Εγώ θα σου έκοβα και το link.
Foul 3: Το limit είναι ένα μέσο πίεσης για να βγάλετε κάνα Link, καθώς είμαι σίγουρος ότι πιστεύει ότι έχετε βολευτεί και δεν σας νοιάζει. (δεν τον ξέρω, αλλά εγώ αυτό θα υπέθετα στη θέση του). Λογική αντίδραση.
Foul 4: Αντί για ευχαριστώ που σου έχει στρέψει ειδικά για σένα (και τους άλλους 4) εξοπλισμό προσπαθείς να τον διασύρεις δημόσια. Για ξανασκέψου το. Αν σε έκραζε client εσένα πως θα αντιδρούσες?

----------


## argi

Age+++

Καταλαβαίνω κι εγώ το προβλημα σου αλλα επειδή κι εγώ έχω αντιμετωπίσει ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα θα συμφωνήσω με το limit.

Σκέψου το και απο την εξής μεριά... Ειστε 5 νοματαίοι... και όλοι βγαίνετε απο 1 link... 1 χρόνο τώρα κανείς δεν μπορεί να ασχοληθεί να βγάλει 1 ΒΒ ακόμα ? Μάλλον χλωμό το βλέπω να είναι λόγω κακής θέσης...

Σε κάθε περίπτωση πιστευω πριν βγει κατι τετοιο στο forum πρεπει να μιλάει κανεις με τα απέναντι άκρα απ ευθειας και να συννενοείται, ενώ ταυτοχρονα να προσπαθει να βρει και εναλλακτικές διεξόδους... 

Στη θέση σου θα μιλούσα μαζί μήπως αναλάβετε κάποιο απο τα Links που έχει ή θα κοίταζα μήπως σπάσει κάποιο που περνάει πάνω απο την περιοχή μου, παλι σε συννενοηση με τους εκαστοτε κομβουχους...

Εδω γίνεται σε τελείως άγονες περιοχές... μου είναι δύσκολο να πιστεψω ότι δεν γίνεται στου Ζωγράφου..

@rg!

----------


## bedrock

Δεν νομίζω πως στις εποχές που ζούμε υπάρχει θέμα για bandwidth. Όταν όμως κάποιος βγάζει ένα link και μετά επαναπάυεται δεν είναι σωστό... Εγώ ποτέ δεν θα είχα πρόβλημα να έχω link με τερματικούς κόμβους..

----------


## alsafi

ΕΕ για Προεδρος++++

Spirit_Hellas κατεβασε το AP σου και εισαι αρχοντας με 15Mbit  ::

----------


## Danimoth

Έχω την αίσθηση ότι αν σου άφηνε τα 54 δε θα έβγαζες νεο λινκ. Έτσι ίσως και να βγάλεις.

----------


## dalex

....

----------


## devilman

κατέβασε το απ σου??γιατι ρε παιδια?θα σου αρεσε εσενα να ησουν πελατης του?  ::  

μετα πο ενα χρονο ομως τωρα συνηδιτοποιησε ο αλλος πως του τρως την ταχυτητα?αυτα τα λεμε εξαρχης

πχ.κανε μαζι μου λινκ αλλα αμα δεν κανεις και αλλο θα σου το κατεβασω στα 15μββς για να βαλεις μυαλο

μετα απο ενα χρονο ξαφνικα του δημιουργησε προβλημα ο σπιριτ?ας ειμαστε λιγο αντικειμενικοι αμα στο κατω κατω δεν θες να κανεις λινκ με τον αλλο δεν το κανεις οχι το κανεις και μετα απο ενα χρονο του κατεβαζεις την ταχυτητα


Βεβαια δεν ξερω κανεναν απο τους δυο και το μονο που λεω ειναι η αποψη μου  ::

----------


## dalex

....

----------


## kakalos

Δηλαδή τωρα που μιλάμε ο Ledor έχει ελεύθερο if?
Βγάζει λοιπόν ο Ledor ένα νέο link και εσύ ψάχνεις 
απο τη μεριά σου για ένα νεο!
Οταν βγει το link του Ledor και εφόσον έχεις βρει το δικό σου νεο link ενημερώνεις ευγενικά και 
ήσυχα τον ΕΕ ότι θέλεις να κόψεις το link και 
το βγάζεις με αυτόν που βρήκες!έτσι μπαμ μπαμ έχετε 2 καινούρια links 
χωρίς όρια και χωρίς έριδες που πιθανόν να δημιουργηθούν μετά απο 
αυτό σου το post!

----------


## Spirit_Hellas

καταρχή δεν κράζω κανένα και λέω τα πράγματα όπως έχουν. αυτό έλειπε να φοβόμαστε να μιλήσουμε για να μην μας κόψουνε το link. διατύπωσα κάτι που μου συμβαίνει και θεωρώ ότι είναι λάθος το να βάλεις limiter. και για αυτό ζήτησα την άποψη σας γιατί μπορεί να έχω εγώ λάθος και ήθελα και άλλες γνώμες επί του θέματος. δεν είναι προς στο πρόσωπο του ΕΕ αλλα γενικότερα σαν ιδέα το να μπαίνουν limiter στους κόμβους.

----------


## JS

Εγώ γιατί δεν βλέπω κάτι περίεργο ;

Εσείς κάνατε την χαζομάρα να κάνετε κύκλο 3 ατόμων (λινκ Α -> Β -> Γ -> Α) και ο Α έβαλε 50-50 το bw.
Ποιά ουσία εξυπηρετεί το Γ -> Α ???

Εκτός κι αν κάτι δεν κατάλαβα, πρέπει έτσι κι αλλιώς να κοπεί το Γ-> Α.
Απο πότε τα λινκ είνα αυτοσκοπός ;


Α: ΕΕ
Β: spirit
Γ: Ledor 


Κατά τα άλλα μια χαρά το είδα το ύφος του spirit, δεν κατάλαβα γιατί σπεύσατε να υπερασπιστήτε τον Πλάτωνα. Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι συμπεριφοράς , τοπολογίας είναι  ::  


(εγώ θα έκανα το ίδιο ακριβώς με τον Πλάτωνα για να αποφύγω ο Β και ο Γ να μπορεί να ρουφάει με διπλάσια ταχύτητα απο τα υπόλοιπα λινκ μου. Σκέψου λίγο spirit, οτι ο πελάτης σου τώρα, είναι σαν να έχει κάνει 2 λινκ με τον Πλάτωνα (άρα διπλάσιο bw) !!!

----------


## jabarlee

Τζους, το κατάλαβες λάθος, είναι:

Α->Β->Γ

αναφέρθηκε όμως ότι ένα πιθανό link του Γ το πήρε τελικά ο Α.

Άσχετα από την τοπολογία, πάγια θέση μου είναι - αν ενδιαφέρει κανένα - ότι κάθε link το κάνουμε όσο καλύτερο μπορούμε. Αν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα, ας κοπεί εντελώς

----------


## dti

Είναι απαράδεκτο να μπαίνουν τέτοια όρια σαν μέτρο εξαναγκασμού για νέο link. Καλύτερα να κοπεί εντελώς, υπό αυτές τις συνθήκες...

Από την άλλη, ο spirit_hellas πρέπει να είναι σε εξαιρετική θέση (έχω πιάσει το ap του από την Πλατεία Συντάγματος, όχι από ταράτσα, αλλά μέσα στην Πλατεία και χωρίς οπτική επαφή...) 
Επομένως τί τον εμποδίζει να βγάλει όχι 1 αλλά 11 νέα bb links προς τα δυτικά που λογικά έχει εξαιρετική θέα;

Τέλος, *ΕΛΕΟΣ με τα ορθογραφικά λάθη...* ::  
Κάποιος mod να επέμβει επειγόντως και να διορθώσει τον τίτλο του topic. 
Δεν χρειάζεται τέτοιος βιασμός της Ελληνικής γλώσσας...

----------


## SpIdr

> Foul 1: Δημόσιο κράξιμο δεν λύνει το πρόβλημα. Μόνο μεταξύ σας τα βρίσκεται.
> Foul 2: Όταν αναφέρεις το όνομά του περίμενε αντίδραση. Εγώ θα σου έκοβα και το link.
> Foul 3: Το limit είναι ένα μέσο πίεσης για να βγάλετε κάνα Link, καθώς είμαι σίγουρος ότι πιστεύει ότι έχετε βολευτεί και δεν σας νοιάζει. (δεν τον ξέρω, αλλά εγώ αυτό θα υπέθετα στη θέση του). Λογική αντίδραση.
> Foul 4: Αντί για ευχαριστώ που σου έχει στρέψει ειδικά για σένα (και τους άλλους 4) εξοπλισμό προσπαθείς να τον διασύρεις δημόσια. Για ξανασκέψου το. Αν σε έκραζε client εσένα πως θα αντιδρούσες?


foul σε ολα *εισαι* ο καθενας μας ειναι υπευθυνος για τα λινκς που βγαζει θα μπορουσε ο κυριος που εβαλε τα limits να το πει απο την αρχη οχι μια μερα τσαπ του βαζω το limit η πιεση μπορει να γινει οπως ειπες και μεταξυ τους οχι στην π0υστ[email protected]  :: [/list]

----------


## kats

> καταρχή δεν κράζω κανένα και λέω τα πράγματα όπως έχουν. αυτό έλειπε να φοβόμαστε να μιλήσουμε για να μην μας κόψουνε το link. διατύπωσα κάτι που μου συμβαίνει και θεωρώ ότι είναι λάθος το να βάλεις limiter. και για αυτό ζήτησα την άποψη σας γιατί μπορεί να έχω εγώ λάθος και ήθελα και άλλες γνώμες επί του θέματος. δεν είναι προς στο πρόσωπο του ΕΕ αλλα γενικότερα σαν ιδέα το να μπαίνουν limiter στους κόμβους.


Απο τη στιγμη που αναφερεις το ονομα του, δεν μιλας γενικα για τα limiter αλλα για την συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση...

Απο το ποστ τωρα εδω στο φορουμ τι κερδος θα εχεις? Λογικα πιστευω εχεις μιλησει μαζι του οποτε ή τα βρισκετε μεταξυ σας ή αν δε σου αρεσει η κατασταση κοβεις το λινκ...απλο ειναι.

----------


## vabiris

Αποψή μου είναι ότι αν δεν μπορεις να τα πας καλα με τους γείτονες σου . να τους αλλαξεις , κανεις δεν ειναι αναντικατάστατος.
Πιστεύω θα βρεις και άλλους να κάνεις τα λινκ που χρειάζεσαι.
Μπορεις και απο την ταράτσα κάποιου πελάτη σου επίσης να βολευτείτε και με αλλο λινκ, αφου γινει και αυτος ΒΒ κομβος.
Σίγουρα υπάρχει λύση!!!

----------


## donalt

> Τέλος, *ΕΛΕΟΣ με τα ορθογραφικά λάθη...* 
> Κάποιος mod να επέμβει επειγόντως και να διορθώσει τον τίτλο του topic. 
> Δεν χρειάζεται τέτοιος βιασμός της Ελληνικής γλώσσας...


Διορθώθηκε 
Δαμιανέ δίκιο έχεις αλλά για ρίξε μια γενική ματιά να δεις τι γίνεται, μπάχαλο τι να κάνουν οι mods. 
Ένα γ….διορθωτή κειμένου έχουν όλοι σήμερα, τι να πω

----------


## JS

> Τζους, το κατάλαβες λάθος, είναι:
> 
> Α->Β->Γ


Ομολογώ οτι έχω μπλεχτεί...




> η ιστορία έχει ως εξείς. εδώ και κάνα χρόνο έχω 1 BB με τον ΕΕ (533 ) και ενα AP με 3 πελάτες πάνω μου. πριν κανένα 6mino έβγαλα ένα δεύτερο BB με τον Ledor που δυστυχώς είναι τυφλό. ενώ λοιπόν κανονίστηκε με την βοήθεια έννους φίλου να βγάλει ο ledor ένα ακόμα BB ώστε να ξεμπουκώσουμε όλη μας, τελικά το έβγαλε και αυτό ο ΕΕ. και φτάνω στο θέμα μας.


Εδώ και ένα χρόνο: Α -> Β
Πριν εξάμηνο: Α -> Β -> Γ

Επειδή ο Γ δεν έβγαινε κάπου, τελικά βγήκε μέσω του Πλάτωνα , άρα: 
Α -> Β -> Γ -> Α
Πού το χάσαμε ;
Spirit ;

----------


## argi

JS, εγώ κατάλαβα ότι το Link ΄που ήταν να βγαλει με κάποιο τρίτο ο Ledor τέλικά το έβγαλε ο ΕΕ με τον τρίτο και έτσι δεν το έβγαλε ο Ledor για να έχουν και εναλλακτική... Καταλαβα καλα??

@rg!

----------


## MAuVE

dalex παρέβλεψες κάτι σημαντικό :

Ο ΕΕ είναι εξ επαγγέλματος εργολάβος οδοποιός.

Στην οδοποιία δεν λειτουργούν ακριβώς με το :

_Συγνώμη, μήπως το σφυρί μας σας ενοχλεί και δεν μπορείτε να κοιμηθείτε, ή οι φορτωτές μας σηκώνουν σκόνη και σας λερώνει την μπουγάδα_

Η χαρά του οδοποιού είναι τα εκρηκτικά.

Υπό αυτό το πρίσμα τον βρίσκω υπερβολικά καλόγνωμο και καλοσυνάτο.

Τώρα που το ξανασκέφτομαι, μπορεί να του έχουν δώσει κανένα κτιριακό.

Δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς (χαμογελαστή φατσούλα)

----------


## Danimoth

Καλά βέβαια πιο λογικό θα ήταν να έιχε αφεθεί το λινκ στο ledor, αλλά εντάξει, θα βρεθούν κόμβοι για λινκ!

----------


## nvak

> θέλω την άποψη σας...


Εγώ στον κόμβο μου δεν έχω τέτοια προβλήματα.
Οι κομβούχοι που συνδέονται με μένα, έχουν pass και μπαίνουν και τα ρυθμίζουν μόνοι τους  ::   ::

----------


## slapper

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Spirit_Hellas
> 
> θέλω την άποψη σας...
> 
> 
> Εγώ στον κόμβο μου δεν έχω τέτοια προβλήματα.
> Οι κομβούχοι που συνδέονται με μένα, έχουν pass και μπαίνουν και τα ρυθμίζουν μόνοι τους


+++++
μια παρέα είμαστε!!
και να γίνει κάνα λάθος δεν έγινε και τίποτα  ::   ::  

 ::   ::

----------


## acoul

όλοι μιλάμε χωρίς να έχουμε πλήρη εικόνα και για τις δυο μεριές ... αλλά τα πολλά λόγια είναι φτώχια για όσους θέλουν δικαιολογίες να μην ανεβαίνουν ταράτσες ... πάντως το όλο thread είναι λάθος.

----------


## ntrits

Πολλά λόγια για το τίποτε....τέτοια θα συμβαίνουν πάντα και η αλήθεια είναι κάπου στη μέση.
Όλα εξαρτώνται από τη ιδιοσυγκρασία του καθενός από μας.
Δεν γίνεται να ταιριάζουμε όλοι με όλους, οπότε μην στέκεστε στο τεχνικό κομμάτι.
Η δική μου επιλογή θα ήταν να αλλάξω στόχευση στην κεραία μου και τα λόγια είναι περιττά.

----------


## slapper

> πάντως το όλο thread είναι λάθος.


Τέτοιου είδους απλά πράγματα πρέπει να λύνονται μεταξύ των 
κομβούχων
Δεν αξίζει να χαλάμε τις καρδιές μας για τέτοια!!!  ::   ::  

άσε που έρχονται και ζέστες οπότε με ηρεμία....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ntrits

++++++++++++




> όλοι μιλάμε χωρίς να έχουμε πλήρη εικόνα και για τις δυο μεριές ... αλλά τα πολλά λόγια είναι φτώχια για όσους θέλουν δικαιολογίες να μην ανεβαίνουν ταράτσες ... πάντως το όλο thread είναι λάθος.

----------


## pantdimi

τα ορια(εμμεσος εκβιασμος) δεν ταιριαζουν στο δικτυο και με ξενερωνουν εμενα προσωπικα.....απο την στιγμη που βλεπεις οτι ο αλλος ασχολειται και ειναι ενεργο μελος του φερεσαι με καποιο σεβασμο δεν ειναι ο καθε τυχαιος που δεν ξερεις τι σκοπο εχει.....

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

επειδή ξέρω την ιστορία ο μόνος που δεν φταίει είναι ο spirit αλλά ούτε και ο Πλάτωνας αν και το βλέπω άδικο να μπει στη μέση σε λινκ που είχε ηδη κανονιστεί και φταίει και το καινούριο λινκ που βιάστηκε λίγο ίσως ?

anyway για κανονιστείτε από κει να βγάλουμε το spirit παραπερα  ::   ::

----------


## Spirit_Hellas

λοιπόν τα πολλά λόγια είναι φτώχεια. έχουμε από 1 BB ελεύθερο. ένα εγώ ένα ο ledor, στου ledor εγώ είμαι διαχειριστής. το AP μου έχει SSID AWMN_534_Spirit_AP
οποιος έχει διαθέσιμο link ας στρέψει προς καισαριανή για να το βγάλουμε.
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Spirit_Hellas

αα και κάτι ακόμα. επειδή τα σημεία μας είναι πολύ ψιλά μπορούμε να βγάλουμε Link και να ενώσουμε περιοχές που τώρα δεν έχουν άμεση σύνδεση.

----------


## dalex

....

----------


## senius

> όλοι μιλάμε χωρίς να έχουμε πλήρη εικόνα και για τις δυο μεριές ... αλλά τα πολλά λόγια είναι φτώχια για όσους θέλουν δικαιολογίες να μην ανεβαίνουν ταράτσες ... πάντως το όλο thread είναι λάθος.





> πάντως το όλο thread είναι λάθος.
> 
> 
> Τέτοιου είδους απλά πράγματα πρέπει να λύνονται μεταξύ των 
> κομβούχων
> Δεν αξίζει να χαλάμε τις καρδιές μας για τέτοια!!!   
> 
> άσε που έρχονται και ζέστες οπότε με ηρεμία....


acoul +++++
slapper+++++

Λυπάμαι που φτάνω να διαβάζω από ποιμένες αυτά τα πράγματα, πλην απ' αυτούς που βάζω *+*, να διαβάζω σαν παράδειγμα όλα αυτά που βλέπω, άρα *με τέτοια παραδείγματα* πρεπει να συνεχίζουμε εμείς οι ..... νέοι. Για να μην μας την λέτε στο μέλλον.

Εγώ προσωπικά έχασα την οικογενειακή μου ζωή τον τελευταίο καιρο (4 μήνες, να είναι ταρατσόγατος) γιά κεντραρίσματα και να γεννάω νέα link. κι εδώ υπάρχουν τέτοιου είδους κόντρες.

*ΟΕΟ* !!!!

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

> αα και κάτι ακόμα. επειδή τα σημεία μας είναι πολύ ψιλά μπορούμε να βγάλουμε Link και να ενώσουμε περιοχές που τώρα δεν έχουν άμεση σύνδεση.


νάο γιου αρ τόκινγκ

----------


## Danimoth

Σωστή σκέψη.  ::

----------


## Cha0s

> Mauve,
> 
> δεν ξέρω τη σκοπιμότητα αυτών που είπες, εγώ δεν έχω κάτι με τον ΕΕ, ούτε ξέρω κάτι άλλο, και δεν έχω τη πρόθεση αντιπαραθέσεων εδώ, οπότε με τον προσφιλή σου τρόπο σου απαντώ στο
> 
> http://www.dalex.awmn/archives/00000016.htm
> 
> αν θες τη γνώμη μου.


Δεν μπορώ να απαντήσω στην σελίδα σου  :: 



```
DAlex in AWMN 
Error Notice

We don't take kindly to that sort of activity here. Your attempt to break the script has been logged and the administrators have been notified.
```

Με IE 6 & WinXP SP2 είμαι και απλά πήγα να κάνω το ποστ..δεν ξέρω γιατί το εξέλαβε σαν κακόβουλη ενέργεια..
Μαλλον κάτι του έκατσε στραβά  ::  




> Συμφωνώ μαζί σου (δεν θυμάμαι και το μικρό σου  )
> 
> Μαρέσει που κάποτε έγινε ολόκληρη ΓΣ για το limit του Varda και αποφασίστηκε ότι τα limit και γενικά το πείραγμα στο routing και στα forwarded πακέτα απαγορεύονται!
> Τι να πεις...
> 
> Μάλλον ισχύει αυτό μόνο για το internet της ACN.
> Για οτιδήποτε άλλο κάνουμε ότι θέλουμε...δεν ασχολείται κανείς

----------


## freenet

σωστός ο cha0s, απο πότε ανεχόμαστε τόσο εύκολα τα ορια στο ΒΒ? Υπαρχει ή όχι συμφωνία για την μη επεμβαση στο routing και στα ΒΒ με αυτό τον τροπο?
Δεν γνωρίζω τη συγκεκριμένη υπόθεση, μπορεί ο τοπικος σχεδιασμός εκεί να μην είναι και ο καλύτερος για εναλλακτικές αλλά από τη στιγμή που δεχόμαστε και τα όρια και πολλά άλλα πλησιάζει η ώρα του "αντιτίμου σύνδεσης"....

----------


## socrates

Εντάξει μην το τραβάμε και τόοοοσοοο! Το πήγατε πολύ μακριά!!!

Με τις πληροφορίες που έχω (αποκλειστικά από όσα έχουν γραφεί στο forum) αν ήμουν στην θέση του Πλάτωνα και δεν ήθελα εξαρχής να κάνω link με κάποιον "τερματικό" κόμβο (δικαίωμα του) θα έλεγα εξ' αρχής ότι βγάζω το link για να υπάρχει συνέχεια και να κλείσει κύκλος, θα έβαζα ένα εύλογο χρονικό διάστημα κάποιων μηνών για να γίνει αυτό και αν στο τέλος δεν είχε γίνει κάτι θα γύρναγα το link προς μια άλλη κατεύθυνση. Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θα έβαζα limit.

Αν ήμουν Spirit_Hellas θα κράταγα τα προσωπικά - προσωπικά και θα έβγαζα το θέμα ως general case (όχι φωτογραφικές αναφορές και ονόματα) για να πάρω την γνώμη των υπολοίπων. Βέβαια η τελευταία αναφορά για αξιοποίηση των ελεύθερων ifs θεωρώ ότι είναι μια θετική στάση. 

Προτείνω για άλλη μια φορά σε όσους έχουν βάλει κάποιο limit να το αφαιρέσουν. Υπάρχει μόνο σε περιπτώσεις που το επιβάλει η βιωσιμότητα μιας υπηρεσίας.

----------


## Spirit_Hellas

έχω την εντύπωση ότι το forum μας έχει την τάση να ξεφεύγει από το θέμα και να παίρνει πάντα προσωπικού χαρακτήρα χωρίς να είναι αυτός ο σκοπός. τόσο καιρό μου λέτε να αποδεικνύω αυτά που γράφω και τώρα που μίλησα για συγκεκριμένα γεγονότα μου λέτε ότι έκανα κακός. τελικά αποφασίστε τι θέλετε? γιατί στο τέλος θα σταματήσω και εγώ να ασχολούμαι για την κοινότητα και θα είμαι για την πάρτι μου. όπως έχουν κάνει πολύ πλέον. και ξανά λέω αυτό που αναφέρω εδώ δεν έχει να κάνει με το πρόσωπο ΕΕ αλλα σαν ιδέα του περιορισμού γιατί το έχω ξανά ακούσει από άλλους kombouxous.
Κάτι που ξέχασα να το αναφέρω, απότι ξέρω ο περιορισμός δεν αφορά μονο το δικό μου BB αλλα και τα υπόλοιπα BB τα έχουν περιορίσει το πολύ μέχρι τα 20Mbit/s.
θα ήθελα επί του θέματος άποψης και όχι ευκαιρία για προσωπικές κόντρες. μεγάλα παιδιά είμαστε  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Danimoth

> έχω την εντύπωση ότι το forum μας έχει την τάση να ξεφεύγει από το θέμα.


Πού?? Σε αυτό το forum?? Πιπέρι!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## dti

> Κάτι που ξέχασα να το αναφέρω, απότι ξέρω ο περιορισμός δεν αφορά μονο το δικό μου BB αλλα και τα υπόλοιπα BB τα έχουν περιορίσει το πολύ μέχρι τα 20Mbit/s.


traffic shaping λέγεται αυτό, ψάξε στο forum για να δεις γιατί *πρέπει* να γίνεται. Υπάρχει και σχετικό αρχείο excel για εύκολο setup στο routing.awmn

----------


## sokratisg

Πολύ σωστά τα λέει ο dti.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Άλλο το traffic shaping και άλλο το bw limit, Το πρώτο είναι για καλύτερη διαχείριση του bw και το δεύτερο είναι καθαρά μέτρο περιορισμού. Είναι απαράδεκτο για οποιονδήποτε λόγο να μπαίνουν τέτοια limits. Ή έχουμε κάποιες αρχές ή το γ@μ@με το θέμα. Αν του την έσπαγε που ο άλλος δεν είχε ΒΒ link να του το έλεγε ξεκάθαρα και να έκοβε το link (που και πάλι απαράδεκτο είναι, τα link δεν μας ανήκουν, είναι του δικτύου), όχι να δημιουργεί τεχνητό bottleneck στο δίκτυο. Αν αύριο έβγαζε ΒΒ link και ο άλλος ξέρετε τι επιπτώσεις θα είχε αυτό στο routing ? Πολύ λάθος τακτική, εξ' άλλου το bw δεν είναι του EE για να το περιορίσει, ανήκει σε όλους μας, γιατί δλδ να περιορίζει ο ΕΕ την επικοινωνία πχ. εμένα με τον spirit ? Με ποιο δικαίωμα ?

----------


## acoul

> Άλλο το traffic shaping και άλλο το bw limit, Το πρώτο είναι για καλύτερη διαχείριση του bw και το δεύτερο είναι καθαρά μέτρο περιορισμού. Είναι απαράδεκτο για οποιονδήποτε λόγο να μπαίνουν τέτοια limits. Ή έχουμε κάποιες αρχές ή το γ@μ@με το θέμα. Αν του την έσπαγε που ο άλλος δεν είχε ΒΒ link να του το έλεγε ξεκάθαρα και να έκοβε το link (που και πάλι απαράδεκτο είναι, τα link δεν μας ανήκουν, είναι του δικτύου), όχι να δημιουργεί τεχνητό bottleneck στο δίκτυο. Αν αύριο έβγαζε ΒΒ link και ο άλλος ξέρετε τι επιπτώσεις θα είχε αυτό στο routing ? Πολύ λάθος τακτική, εξ' άλλου το bw δεν είναι του EE για να το περιορίσει, ανήκει σε όλους μας, γιατί δλδ να περιορίζει ο ΕΕ την επικοινωνία πχ. εμένα με τον spirit ? Με ποιο δικαίωμα ?


Νίκο, πόσα λινκ έχεις βγάλει; το AWMN βασίζεται κυρίως στην ποσότητα και ποιότητα των λινκ που υπάρχουν ... δεν γυρνάς λοιπόν κανένα πιάτο στον spirit ώστε να μη μένουμε μόνο σε "δηλώσεις" ...

----------


## MAuVE

> http://www.dalex.awmn/archives/00000016.htm


Δεν μπορώ να μπώ στην σελίδα σου.

Αν θέλεις παραπάνω εξηγήσεις, πάρτες:

Ο Πλάτωνας είναι αναμφίβολα καλό παιδί.

Η επαγγελματική του όμως τριβή είναι στο να κάνει κουμάντο 200-300 χωματουργικούς.

Το μήνυμα:

Η επαγγελματική απασχόληση με τα χρόνια διαμορφώνει και τον χαρακτήρα. 

Η πρακτική εφαρμογή: 

Μην κρίνετε τον Διευθυντή της Αστυνομίας με τα κριτήρια που θα εφαρμόζατε για έναν χορευτή.

----------


## Cha0s

> Νίκο, πόσα λινκ έχεις βγάλει; το AWMN βασίζεται κυρίως στην ποσότητα και ποιότητα των λινκ που υπάρχουν ... δεν γυρνάς λοιπόν κανένα πιάτο στον spirit ώστε να μη μένουμε μόνο σε "δηλώσεις" ...


Και κάποτε μας έκραζες που είχαμε κάποιοι >10 λινκς...

Πως αλλάζουν οι καιροί ε;
Σε λίγο θα σε δούμε και με mikrotik.

 ::  

socrates και εγώ με τις πληροφορίες που έχω για το θέμα ή του κόβει το λινκ αν δεν τον γουστάρει ή το αφήνει εντελώς ανοιχτό.

Και εγώ είχα γύρω στα 6 λινκς που ήταν τερματικά και ήταν άχρηστα πρακτικά.
Τώρα μόνο 1 από τα 9 μου λινκς είναι τερματικό.
Τίποτα δεν γίνεται από την μία μέρα στην άλλη...
Ο ΕΕ έπρεπε να το ξέρει καλύτερα απόλους μας.

Και στο κάτω κάτω μονίμως λείπει ο ΕΕ... (δεν ξέρω τώρα, αλλά επι εποχής που ήταν πρόεδρος, ούτε καν στις συνελέυσεις δεν ήταν ενώ στα πρακτικά γράφανε ότι ήταν... απόσα ακούγονται πάντα  ::  )
Λες και του φάγανε το bandwidth ή το cpu load...έλεος.

----------


## Mick Flemm

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Mick Flemm
> 
> Άλλο το traffic shaping και άλλο το bw limit, Το πρώτο είναι για καλύτερη διαχείριση του bw και το δεύτερο είναι καθαρά μέτρο περιορισμού. Είναι απαράδεκτο για οποιονδήποτε λόγο να μπαίνουν τέτοια limits. Ή έχουμε κάποιες αρχές ή το γ@μ@με το θέμα. Αν του την έσπαγε που ο άλλος δεν είχε ΒΒ link να του το έλεγε ξεκάθαρα και να έκοβε το link (που και πάλι απαράδεκτο είναι, τα link δεν μας ανήκουν, είναι του δικτύου), όχι να δημιουργεί τεχνητό bottleneck στο δίκτυο. Αν αύριο έβγαζε ΒΒ link και ο άλλος ξέρετε τι επιπτώσεις θα είχε αυτό στο routing ? Πολύ λάθος τακτική, εξ' άλλου το bw δεν είναι του EE για να το περιορίσει, ανήκει σε όλους μας, γιατί δλδ να περιορίζει ο ΕΕ την επικοινωνία πχ. εμένα με τον spirit ? Με ποιο δικαίωμα ?
> 
> 
> Νίκο, πόσα λινκ έχεις βγάλει; το AWMN βασίζεται κυρίως στην ποσότητα και ποιότητα των λινκ που υπάρχουν ... δεν γυρνάς λοιπόν κανένα πιάτο στον spirit ώστε να μη μένουμε μόνο σε "δηλώσεις" ...


Κάμποσα (όσα μου επιτρέπει ο χρόνος και τα χρήματα που έχω, η θέα, οι συνθήκες κλπ), εσύ πόσα tutorials και workshops έχεις κάνει ? Το AWMN βασίζεται κυρίως στην προσφορά και την όρεξη των μελών του, ούτε στα links, ούτε στο routing αλλά στην κοινότητα. Όταν αρχίσαμε (που ήσουν άραγε ?) ούτε links είχαμε, ούτε ταχύτητες. Γιατί λοιπόν δεν πας να κάνεις κανα tutorial/workshop, καμιά δοκιμή του openhal (λέμε τώρα) που ενδιαφέρεσαι και για το open-source και μένεις μόνο σε "δηλώσεις" ???  ::  

Και παρεμπιπτόντως αυτό που λες τι σχέση έχει με το thread και το post μου ? Απλά μπηχτή ήθελες να ρίξεις έτσι ???

Άσε βρε acoul που θα μου πεις για τα link μου και που βασίζεται το AWMN, κι εσύ έτοιμα τα βρήκες, όταν εγώ έστηνα services, links, βοηθούσα κόσμο 24/7 κι ήμουν Αθήνα εσύ που ήσουν ? Μήπως δεν είχες ιδέα για το awmn ? Άσε τις μπηχτές και τις δηλώσεις γιατί λάθος άνθρωπο διάλεξες.

Εγώ τα link μου acoul δεν τα χαίρομαι απ' το Ηράκλειο που είμαι, ούτε την dsl μου στην Αθήνα, δεν έχω κόμβο ούτε για να καφιέμαι που είμαι ΒΒ, ούτε για να πετάω μπηχτές σε όσους δεν κατάφεραν να βγάλουν πολλά links, ούτε για να πουλάω μούρη και να μπω στο Δ.Σ., για το δίκτυο κάνω ότι κάνω.

----------


## mojiro

ααααααρα λοιπον το τραγικοποιημενο limit ηταν traffic shapping ?

αρα θα πρεπει να ζητησεις ενα μεγαλο συγγνωμη στον Πλατωνα,
καθως αυτη η ρυθμιση υπαρχει σε ενα μεγαλο ποσοστο κομβων
στο δικτυο.

υπαρχει για να μας εξυπηρετει. οχι για να μας περιοριζει.

Υ.Γ. δε το κλειδωνετε, πρωτου αρχησουν τα παρατραγουδα ?

----------


## Cha0s

Αν και τα λεγόμενα του Spirit_Hellas είναι μπερδεμένα όσον αφορά τα mbit και το limit, αν μπήκε traffic shaping στα 5mbit όπως λέει, τότε δεν είναι traffic shaping αυτό αλλά limit...

----------


## Mick Flemm

trafic shaping = priority queues (QoS/CoS)
limit = συνολικό limit του bw ασχέτως της κλάσης της υπηρεσίας που δημιουργεί bottlenecks στο δίκτυο και μπερδεύει το routing (εκτός αν αλλάζετε και το metric ενός limited link)

----------


## Cha0s

> trafic shaping = priority queues (QoS/CoS)
> limit = συνολικό limit του bw ασχέτως της κλάσης της υπηρεσίας που δημιουργεί bottlenecks στο δίκτυο και μπερδεύει το routing (εκτός αν αλλάζετε και το metric ενός limited link)


Αν το traffic shaping επιτρέπει συνολική εξερχόμενη κίνηση 5mbit (στην τύχη το λέω το νούμερο) και μέσα σε αυτά τα 5mbit γίνεται το QoS κλπ τότε τι είναι; Limit ή Traffic Shaping; Δεδομένου ότι το λινκ μπορεί να σηκώνει το μέγιστο που μπορεί (ας πούμε 35mbit)

----------


## costas43gr

Μην μπερδευουμε εσκεμενα την π....σα με την βου....σα, αλλο traffic shaping και αλλο το bandwith shaping.....  ::   ::  

Το πρωτο σωστα μπορει να εφαρμοστει και δεν πειραζει κανεναν, ισα-ισα βοηθαει υπηρεσιες κι γι'αυτο το βαζουμε, κι αλλο το λινκ να σηκωνει και να κουμπωνει στα 54Mbit π.χ. και να το υποβιβάζουμε να κουμπωνει στα 5Mbit....
Αυτο λεγετε να μην πω τι.....αντε δεν αντεξα, και γνωριζω κι αλλα παραδειγματα που συμβαινουν.......αυτα.

Ας ξεκαθαρισει ο spirit αν ειναι ετσι οπως τα αναφερα και μετα ας ληξει εδω, ελεος....

----------


## vegos

> ...


Ρε Τσαμδένς, κι εσύ Καρχαρίας έγινες;

----------


## Spirit_Hellas

ήμουνα σαφές σε αυτό που είπα. και σας το δίνω με παράδειγμα. αν σε BT και όταν δοκιμάζω να κάνω downloads από οπουδήποτε. η FTP η DC η torrent και δεν ξεπερνάω πάνω από 1.5mb/s τι είναι?

----------


## argi

Πάλι τους μπερδευεις... Γραψε ξεκαθαρα... MBit/sec ή ΜBytes/sec??? έχει διαφορα...

@rg!

----------


## Spirit_Hellas

φρέσκο πράγμα μόλις το έκανα

----------


## argi

Αν βλέπω καλα΄το Link είναι 14 Up + 14 down ταυτοχρονα... που εμένα μου φαίνεται μια χαρά... Μακάρι όλα τα links να εδιναν 14+14 both ways... Αμφιβαλλω αν 1 στα 2 links του awmn μπορούν να δώσουν τέτοιο test...

Μαλλον τσάμπα μπήκε όλος ο κόσμος στην πρίζα...

@rg!

----------


## Spirit_Hellas

έπιανα το διπλάσιο  ::  
και τώρα πιάνω αυτό  ::

----------


## argi

Να έπιανες το διπλάσιο both ways δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση εκτός αν το είχες turbismeno... 

@rg!

----------


## Spirit_Hellas

πρέπει να έχω φωτό στο home. θα την ανεβάσω το απόγευμα.

----------


## dalex

....

----------


## dalex

....

----------


## Spirit_Hellas

> Τώρα, για να μην χαλάει το τηλεφώνημά μου (sip) o spirit και να υπάρχει μιά οργάνωση στη ΠΡΟΤΕΡΑΙΟΤΗΤΑ των πακέτων, εφαρμόζουμε μιά πολιτική traffic shaping. Το ftp θα μας έρθει ΕΤΣΙ ΚΙ ΑΛΛΟΙΩΣ 100 ΜΒ. Τι σε 5 λεπτά, τι σε 6, 7, 10. Αλλά το sip ή το web κλπ. θέλουν αμεσότητα. Σωστό λοιπόν το μέτρο. Οι επιμέρους παράμετροι βέβαια θέλουν ψάξιμο, συζήτηση, αποδοχή κι εφαρμογή.


σε αυτό με βρίσκεις 1000% μαζί σου και πρέπει όπως και δήποτε να υπάρχει για το καλο όλον μας και για την σωστή λειτουγία του δικτύου μας. 
ok ας το κλείσουμε εδώ το θέμα έχω καταλάβει την άποψη σας.
καμια πρόταση για bb όμως δεν είδα?  ::

----------


## Spirit_Hellas

το χάρηκα αυτό το post γιατί αν και πήγε να ξεφύγει λίγο στην πραγματικότητα βγήκε κάτι χρήσιμο και ουσιώδης. αυτή είναι η ουσία του forum και είναι καλο να συνεχίσουμε έτσι  ::

----------


## sokratisg

> φρέσκο πράγμα μόλις το έκανα
> ..........
> ..........


Συγνώμη αλλά τελικά όλο το θέμα έγινε για αυτό το bw test?

----------


## Cha0s

Ναι και εγώ τώρα που το βλέπω σκέφτομαι γιατί έγινε το όλο θέμα;  :: 

Τα 5mbit που είναι;  ::

----------


## Spirit_Hellas

και για το λόγο του αληθές αυτό είναι από downloads στους leechers.
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## Spirit_Hellas

> Ναι και εγώ τώρα που το βλέπω σκέφτομαι γιατί έγινε το όλο θέμα; 
> 
> Τα 5mbit που είναι;


ανάφερα ότι μετά από συζήτηση μου το ανεβάσω στα 15Mbit/s από 5 που ήμουνα.

----------


## ALTAiR

Είπε ότι μετά από συζήτηση είναι πλέον στα 15Mbps. 

Εγώ προσωπικά δε βρίσκω το λόγο του να βάζεις περιορισμούς στο bandwidth ενός link, άλλο να χρειάζεται σε κάποια ειδική περίπτωση...

Ο spirit εξυπηρετεί και αυτός με τη σειρά του κάποιους συνδεμένους στο awmn, δεν το πήρε όλο το BW στην πλάτη του.

Σίγουρα πρέπει να βγούνε links αφού υπάρχουνε ελεύθερα ifs για το καλό όλων.

Στο αρχικό post πιστευως πως ο spirit δεν έκραξε κανέναν, τη γνώμη μας ζήτησε ευθέως. Ούτε πλάγια, ούτε έμμεσα, ούτε καταφέρθηκε εναντίον κανενός, ούτε άσχημο ύφος και τόνο είχε κάπου.

Μάλλον πρέπει να ανεβείτε στις ταράτσες για links όπως είπε ο acoul και εκεί θα είναι όλα μέλι γάλα, όλοι κερδισμένοι και χωρίς παράπονο. 

Άντε και καλά links!

----------


## manoskol

Λοιπον μολις διαβασα ολο το thread και κατάλαβα οτι μονο για το @@leeching θελετε τα link ... βγάλτε λοιπον σουβλάκια που σας αρέσουν
με τurbo και nstreme και κοφτε τα link απο δώ μερια γιατι στα Πατησια 
εχουμε κάργα κόφτες....  ::  
Ναι δεν μας νοιαζουν τα 0-day σας ! θέλουμε να μιλαμε στο voip σαν
ανθρώποι και οχι οποτε του @@βλώσει του κάθε ψευτο-κομβούχο-cliento-leecher να πατώσει τα @@λο-link του και 
να μην μπορω να μιλησω!.... ελεος
 ::   ::   ::   :: 
ΥΓ
Εχουμε κάργα πλάκα....καλο καλο καλοκαιρι σε όλους.... και ειδικα στον
acoul .... τσουροφλογατος θα γινεις και εχεις και μια ηλικια ... αντε να κανεις 
κανα μπανιο σεπτεμβρη πάλι.... το σάββατο κοντεψα να πάθω ηλιαση....δεν
παλευετε η ταρατσα....

----------


## badge

Βρε Μάνο ψεύτη, τι κάθεσαι και λες στα παιδιά βρε  :: 

Ποιος έχει κόφτες στα Πατήσια, και ποιοί είναι αυτοί ανάμεσά μας που δε γουστάρουν το leeching; Φυσικά και λαμβάνονται μέτρα για την προστασία του VoIP, ωστόσο δεν έχω δει πουθενά τα φαινόμενα που αναφέρονται στο post αυτό.

----------


## Cha0s

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Cha0s
> 
> Ναι και εγώ τώρα που το βλέπω σκέφτομαι γιατί έγινε το όλο θέμα; 
> 
> Τα 5mbit που είναι; 
> 
> 
> ανάφερα ότι μετά από συζήτηση μου το ανεβάσω στα 15Mbit/s από 5 που ήμουνα.


Σόρρυ αλλά μας έχεις μπερδέψει οπότε λογικό είναι να βγάζουμε λάθος συμπεράσματα.

Μία έλεγες 54, μία 5, μία 15 μία βλέπουμε 14+14...

Κακώς έκανα το ποστ πιο πάνω χωρίς να γνωρίζω ακριβώς τι έχει γίνει  ::  (που ακόμα δεν γνωρίζω...for all I know μάλλον είχατε turbo και γύρισε σε κανονικό 5GHz έτσι όπως τα παρουσιάζεις...)


@Μάνος  ::   ::

----------


## Spirit_Hellas

αυτό αναφέρω στο πρωτ πρώτο post μου. 



> ο ΕΕ μου περιόρισε το BB που έχουμε μεταξύ μας που βγαίνουνε δηλαδή 5 άτομα από αυτό στα 5mbit/s ενώ πριν ήταν στα 54Mbit/s και μετά από διαμαρτυρία μου μου το ανέβασε στα 15Mbit/s.


αν διάβαζες σωστά τα post μου θα έβλεπες ότι τα εξηγώ όλα επακριβώς. 
και σε αυτά που αναφέρω είμαι σαφέστατος και δεν είμαι κανένα παιδαρέλι στο να κάνω μαλαγανιές και να πειράζω τις ρύθμισις μου για να σας δείξω τα παραπλανητικά αποτελέσματα. 

και σε ευχάριστο φιλε ALTAiR γιατί σε 7 πρότασης με κάλυψες απόλυτος

----------


## Cha0s

Αν τα εξηγούσες επακριβώς δεν θα έκρυβες το ότι μπήκε traffic shaping στο link...

Αυτό εξηγεί επακριβώς την όλη κατάσταση και δεν χρειάζεται περεταίρω συζήτηση  ::

----------


## Vigor

Αυτό ακριβώς. ΤΕΛΟΣ!  ::

----------


## Spirit_Hellas

> Αν τα εξηγούσες επακριβώς δεν θα έκρυβες το ότι μπήκε traffic shaping στο link...


έκρυβα? έκρυψα κάτι σκόπιμα? το ύφος γραφή σου είναι πολύ άσκημο και με προσπάθεια να μείωσης τα λεγόμενα μου. 
Mια από τις δουλειές του forum έινια να λύνει προβλήματα και απορίες και έτσι θα συνεχή να είναι και σε οποιον αρέσει. έχουμε γεμίσει ειδήμονες και ξερόλες... Δεν πειράζει έχω γνωρίσει και άλλους τύπους σαν και σένα και κακός κάθομαι και σου απαντάω...

----------


## acoul

το ζητούμενο και ερώτημα παραμένει: κανένα νέο πιατάκι θα κουμπώσει από εκεί ψηλά με την προνομιακή θέα γιατί από ότι καταλαβαίνω μόνο ο ΕΕ έχει βάλει το χέρι στη τσέπη και τα πιάτα στη ταράτσα ... και μην ακούσω δικαιολογία για αψιλίες ... ο καφές πόσο έχει πάει τελευταία που δεν τον θυσιάζουμε για τίποτε ...

----------


## gas

Σωστος ο acoul  ::

----------


## Cha0s

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Cha0s
> 
> Αν τα εξηγούσες επακριβώς δεν θα έκρυβες το ότι μπήκε traffic shaping στο link...
> 
> 
> έκρυβα? έκρυψα κάτι σκόπιμα? το ύφος γραφή σου είναι πολύ άσκημο και με προσπάθεια να μείωσης τα λεγόμενα μου. 
> Mια από τις δουλειές του forum έινια να λύνει προβλήματα και απορίες και έτσι θα συνεχή να είναι και σε οποιον αρέσει. έχουμε γεμίσει ειδήμονες και ξερόλες... Δεν πειράζει έχω γνωρίσει και άλλους τύπους σαν και σένα και κακός κάθομαι και σου απαντάω...


Η κλασσική απάντηση δήθεν ανωτερότητας.
Έχεις γνωρίσει πολλούς σαν και μένα μπλα μπλα μπλα  ::   ::  

Και να σκεφτείς ότι σε υπερασπίστηκα κιόλας!  :: 

Για να καταλάβεις πόσο λάθος είσαι, συμφωνώ μέχρι και με τον acoul!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Spirit_Hellas

τότε ζητω συγγνώμη αν παρεξήγησα τα λεγόμενα σου. απλά μου φάνηκε ότι μιλάς με ύφος. τότε το παραπάνω post θεωρησέτο άκυρο  ::

----------


## phronidis

Ο κόμβος δεν έχει limit σε κανένα interface.
Υπάρχει traffic shaping σε όλα τα interface.

Θεωρώ απαράδεκτο μία υπηρεσία από έναν να πέρνει όλο το bandwith και οι υπόλοιποι να μένουν στο άσσο.

Δεν εξετάστηκε εάν γειτονικοί κόμβοι είναι τερματικοί για να γίνει ή όχι το link, εφόσον υπήρχε η δυνατώτητα να γίνει.

Δεν έχει κατέβει κανένα μέχρι τώρα link, επειδή αλλάξαμε γνώμη.

Ο κόμβος λειτουργεί τα τελευταία πέντε χρόνια με τα συμφωνηθέντα.

Εάν πρέπει γειτονικοί κόμβοι να δουλεύουν μέ Nstream, Turbo, max power κλπ, είμαι υποχρεωμένος να αλλάξω πρός το καλύτερο ότι μπορώ.

Είναι η αποψή μου σαν κομβούχος (κάτοχος του κόμβου ΕΕ)

----------


## klarabel

> .....καμια πρόταση για bb όμως δεν είδα?






> Καλησπέρα Αλέξανδρε, και καλή χρονιά.
> 
> Σε scan που έκανα πριν απο λίγο, πιάνω το awmn_spirit_534_test (AP) σου, στους 5450.
> Τελείως τυχαία, και με ένα if που κοιτάει απο εμένα πρός Λυκαβηττό.
> Δεν ξέρω αν σε ενδιαφέρει κάποιο λίνκ, για να κεντράρουμε καλύτερα τα πιάτα. Εν πάση περιπτώση, στείλε μου μήνυμα όταν μπορέσεις.


Εχοντας ένα προβληματικό λίνκ με ntrits στην αρχή της χρονιάς σου έστειλα το παραπάνω pm. Δεν μπήκες καθόλου στον κόπο να απαντήσεις ........

----------

